# A Legal Question? Any input would be appreciated



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Hello Masscops,


I have a legal question, and I figured the best people to ask are the Police Officers that work on the street. I have a person that keeps calling and calling my cell phone. I have asked this person repeatedly to stop calling and they refuse. I know the identity of the person and where they live. Can i file charges against that person under Chapter 269 section 14a? Profanity has been used during the call, and I have been debating recording the calls, but I am under the impression that is illegal unless both parties consent. Any help you could give me would be appreciated, and Thanks for all you do to keep us safe.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

You don't need permission to record someone, just tell them they are being recorded.
Yes you'll be able to seek a complaint for harrassing phone calls. Document dates and times and what was said. I'm not sure if you can get a private complaint or if you'll be re-directed to your local PD from the clerk's office.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Change your number, problem solved


It's a pain, but end of problem.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

It is much easier, even if it is a business phone, to have your number changed than to get into a courtroom pissing match with a persistent psycho, you'll just enrage them further and provide opportunity for them to communicate with you. The number change will remove their access and control over you. 
I have done it in the past, even as a cop, and it worked wonders.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

As long as the person has called at least three times then your all set.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Iv'e changed phone # once due to the job. I could give a shit if I catch shit from the caller but I don't expect the family to put up with the crap. Change #s best bet.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

I think you should post the annoying person's phone number in here so that we can get to work on returning the phone calls for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

You can also call your cell phone company and have the person's # blocked. I have done this in the past. I think Verizon will block up to 3 #s for you and the block lasts for 3 months. If they still hate you after 3 months, just block the # again.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

1st register on the site
I'll be damned if Id start harassing someone because an unregistered user posted anything when they could be the harasser themselves.
If your legit the advice was given was good as far as changing your number and documenting everything you can.


----------

